

What is the Best Way to Kill Creativity in the Workplace? - en3203
https://blog.siasto.com/what-is-the-best-way-to-kill-creativity-in-the-workplace

======
ChikkaChiChi
The only thing worse than this article was my decision to click on it.

------
joeldidit
This is no secret. Micromanagement, management, a lack of freedom, inability
to trust co-workers (can't collaborate with them), inability to speak freely,
out of control deadlines, etc..

------
fennecfoxen
the best way? uh, "fire everybody and close your doors" is straightforward and
effective ...

